# Susan Frey Masonry Problems



## McEngr (Jan 25, 2012)

Has anyone gone through the vertical portion masonry problems from the Kaplan review course? I've noticed a few typos/errors that I wanted to confirm.

Thanks.


----------



## CRNewsom (Jan 26, 2012)

I will look at them tonight and check. Is there any particular area you think may have an error?


----------



## McEngr (Jan 26, 2012)

The column problem and the slender wall problem have a few errors. Message me and I will show you where.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 27, 2012)

P/A for the masonry column on the front page should read 28k in lieu of 94.9k. Also, the slender wall example has 1345# calculated for the wall load, but states 1354# in the equation. It's inconsequential to the problem, but good to know.

Overall, I'm happy with Susan Frey's worked problems. She's a Mathcad fan I guess. Makes it a bit confusing at times because not every equation is linked in the logic.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 30, 2012)

I have come to the conclusion that James Amrhein's 6th edition is far superior to Susan Frey's handouts. If one is just trying to learn the basics, Amrhein's is the way to go. If you're wanting to take your design to the next level, Susan Frey's handouts will get you there.


----------



## ipswitch (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you now where I can get James Amrhein's 6th Edition?


----------



## McEngr (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.iccsafe.org/Store/Pages/Product.aspx?id=9346S6

Here you go IP.


----------



## ipswitch (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks McEngr.


----------

